# Pots and Pans??



## Dylan (Mar 1, 2019)

What’s everyone using here?

Buying knives gave me incentive to cook more frequently which made me want to not suck at cooking as much, and now that I have a bit more practice at not sucking so much, i’m looking into some of my gear I never really paid much attention to. I have always had Teflon coated pots and pans, simply because both sets I’ve owned were given to me and so that’s what I used.

Now, I’ve done a bit of research and like the idea of stainless but the commonly suggested brand is All-Clad which I definitely can’t afford.

Are there any more cost effective brands out there with a reputation for quality? All options welcome, just testing the waters right now!

Regards,
-Dylan

***ETA- I’m a home user so don’t need anything crazy and relatively low maintenance is preferred!


----------



## dwalker (Mar 1, 2019)

Vollrath at your local restaurant supply store. As good or better than anything you can find at William Sonoma at a much lower price. I prefer carbon steel over stainless and use mostly vintage cast iron and Vollrath aluminum.


----------



## daveb (Mar 1, 2019)

My favorite at home pans are de Beyer. Nothing like well seasoned carbon for searing in. For stainless I have some Viking I like a lot but agree with dwalker that Vollrath would be a good choice. And a couple non-stick for eggs and fish - Swiss Diamond is my first choice.


----------



## HRC_64 (Mar 1, 2019)

1 good saucepan (clad 2 qt), 1 good carbon pan, 
1 mulit-use casserole (deep saute, not a stock pot)...
gets you alot of cooking.

Tramotina SS clad, DeBuyer/Matfer carbon pans, 
Vollrath/Sitram and other supply house brands 
for saute/rondeaus ... all good value.

The few pieces of specialty cookware IMHO that make sense are 
enamled dutch oven and a thick-walled splayed saute pan,
maybe not at first but more for when the time is right.


----------



## daveb (Mar 1, 2019)

HRC_64 said:


> rondeaus


 Is that correct spelling of "Rondo?" Not seen it before. Do you know origin of term?


----------



## Dylan (Mar 1, 2019)

The more I think about this the more I wonder if I should consider replacing my most used items one at a time as budget allows instead of looking at sets. I'm not picky when it comes to matching either, so it would let me try some different stuff to get a feel for what I do/don't like.


----------



## daveb (Mar 1, 2019)

What's a set?


----------



## rickbern (Mar 1, 2019)

daveb said:


> Is that correct spelling of "Rondo?" Not seen it before. Do you know origin of term?


Rondeau is what the French call the pan we call a braiser in the US. A sauté pan with short loop handles on either side.


----------



## rickbern (Mar 1, 2019)

OP, tramontina and cuisinart both make similar construction to all clad. Much cheaper. Triply works best on gas, disc bottoms are better on electric. 

https://therationalkitchen.com/tramontina-tri-ply-cookware-a-comprehensive-review/

And I heartily agree. Don’t buy a set. Buy an 11” carbon steel skillet for searing and a 5 quart stainless sauté. Together less than a hundred bucks. Figure out what else you need from there.


----------



## McMan (Mar 1, 2019)

Yup, deBuyer for a carbon skillet is good to have (and not too much an investment since you can grab one for about $30).
Worth getting a good piece or two of old cast iron off eBay or from the flea market.
For non-stick, I go with Calphalon because they're always $19.99 at TJ Maxx...
For stainless, I like Cuisinart French Classic. Made in France but not priced like it. You can grab a 3qt saute pan for $50 on amazon sometimes.
Here's the best $30 you'll spend all day: 3qt sauce pan and nonstick saute:
https://www.amazon.com/Cuisinart-Cl...rench+classic&qid=1551501606&s=gateway&sr=8-2


----------



## McMan (Mar 1, 2019)

daveb said:


> Is that correct spelling of "Rondo?" Not seen it before. Do you know origin of term?


Etymological conspiracy theory: "Round (_rond_) + Water (_eau_)"


----------



## Chef Doom (Mar 2, 2019)

I have 14 inch vintage cast iron pan I use for steaks and pancakes. It is too big for my stove but whatever. Got it from a flea market. I was able to haggle the price down because the guy could tell I was planning on actually using the pan and not resell it.

I have this small stainless sauce pot with a carbon disk bottom that heats water really fast by a company that discontinued the line.

The most important thing with stainless steel is to make sure the handle is solid metal. Some companies take a sheet of metal molded over a rod or something similar. Those are a pain in the ass to clean when they get dirty.


----------



## Mute-on (Mar 2, 2019)

Dylan said:


> The more I think about this the more I wonder if I should consider replacing my most used items one at a time as budget allows instead of looking at sets. I'm not picky when it comes to matching either, so it would let me try some different stuff to get a feel for what I do/don't like.



You are correct. You don’t need to look at “sets”. In fact a set of the same construction pots and pans is counterproductive. 

Best bang for buck, and the biggest effect on your cooking, will be a good carbon deep frypan. Like knives, carbon just has something that seems to work. Then cast iron Dutch oven (Lodge, Le Cruset, Staub), then stainless saucepans (7” and 9-10”)(Fissler, Cuisinart, anything with a thick base, at least 3/8 “), then non-stick frypan (fish, eggs) and 7” saucepan (white sauces)(Swiss diamond is very good, and much tougher then Tefal). 

I’m just repeating the good advice in this thread already. I’ll shut up now. 

Enjoy the journey. 

J


----------



## rickbern (Mar 2, 2019)

To each his own, but I think carbon steel and cast iron skillets are redundant. If I had to choose just one I’d get stainless sauté before enamel cast iron. Way more versatile.


----------



## AT5760 (Mar 2, 2019)

I made the mistake of getting a set when I got married. Never again. 

Now it is a mix of enameled cast iron Dutch ovens, carbon steel sautés, nonstick sauce pans, and stainless pieces. I highly recommend going a piece at a time. Don’t be afraid to look for value - with one exception. 

My wife bought me two Le Creuset Dutch ovens a decade ago. The round one gets used basically every week and is still in nearly new condition. I believe my grandkids could use these things, so I think buying at least one is eventually worth the investment. 5 1/2 quart is a versatile size.


----------



## Kgp (Mar 2, 2019)

I’ve got a 3qt sauté pan - Emeril Professional made by All-Clad. Copper core stainless. Grabbed it at TJMaxx about 10 years ago for $30. I’ve also got several All-Clad, stainless and copper core, and it’s every bit as good. Not sure if it’s still made but I’m sure you could find some on eBay.

Ken


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 2, 2019)

Here’s a decent set 





Only too me 25 years to assemble


----------



## DSChief (Mar 2, 2019)

+1 for Vollrath, Most of my stuff is the Tribute series with the Trivent silicone handles.
The fatter handles provide a safer more secure grip for my old arthritic fingers.


----------



## Dylan (Mar 2, 2019)

Tons of great info here, and i’m currently sifting through all the recommendations trying to narrow it down to what I want/need. 

Would invention vs gas range have any bearing on what you use? I can’t think of any reason why it would, just curious...


----------



## rickbern (Mar 2, 2019)

If you mean induction cooktop then yes it has a bearing. Exterior surfaces of aluminum or copper won’t work and warped pans are suboptimal. All clad has a great affordable line called Ltd I think that’s aluminum exterior and won’t work on induction


----------



## Dylan (Mar 2, 2019)

rickbern said:


> If you mean induction cooktop then yes it has a bearing. Exterior surfaces of aluminum or copper won’t work and warped pans are suboptimal. All clad has a great affordable line called Ltd I think that’s aluminum exterior and won’t work on induction


Ahhh, good to know!


----------



## inferno (Mar 2, 2019)

I have 3 pans all made out of cast iron, 1 is a grill pan.
my pots are all SS 1 1liter. and 1 3liter. thats all I need.


----------



## HRC_64 (Mar 2, 2019)

inferno said:


> I have 3 pans all made out of cast iron, 1 is a grill pan.
> my pots are all SS 1 1liter. and 1 3liter. thats all I need.



No soup for you...


----------



## psfred (Mar 2, 2019)

I bought Tramontina when my mother's stuff started coming apart (Farberware, handles wouldn't stay tight). I do NOT like the frying pans, and wouldn't have bought the set if I'd handled them ahead of time. Ended up getting the medium and large saute pans instead.

Then I started buying old beaten up copper on eBay and re-tinning it. Copper for me when I can find it at a reasonable price, but Tramontina and Cuisinart are fine. So is Dansk enameled cast iron if you can handle the 50's pastel colors -- it's long out of production, but I have a couple pieces and really would like to get more. Often rather battered, but it's far cheaper than new stuff and just as good.

Avoid all the teflon coated and fake copper stuff, it's not that good and either stainless steel or carbon steel/cast iron is just as non-stick if you know what you are doing. Tinned copper is the first "non stick" cookware, again if you know what you are doing.

You are limited to steel of some sort (cast iron, carbon steel, enameled cast iron, stainless) for induction. If that's an issue and you are buying new, you will need to ask. Induction is very popular, it won't be hard to find out if a particular line works with it or not.


----------



## Vils (Mar 3, 2019)

I have pots and pans everywhere. Assembeled over decades.


----------



## stringer (Mar 3, 2019)

If I had to pick 3 pans only. I would go to a restaurant supply store and get a
5 quart straight edged stainless steel skillet/sautoir/braiser with a good lid and 2 half sheet pans. Done. Out the door for $100. You can cook about anything.


----------



## podzap (Mar 3, 2019)

I cook a lot and my repertoire includes many different cuisines. I generally don't eat in restaurants because the food is crap compared to what I can make at home  I started cooking for real when I was 8 years old, have been a pro for about 5 years in my earlier life (like 30-35 years ago - I am 52 now), and generally just love to cook because I love to eat good food.

While I have a lot more cookware than this, if I were forced to downsize into a one-room apartment and had to take the bare minumum that would make me happy then this is the list of pots and pans that I'd grab from my current kitchen:

1. Stainless saute pan (straight sides) w/lid 28cm
2. Enameled cast-iron saucepan with lid 2 litre
3. Cast-iron skillet 30cm
4. Pair of carbon steel fry pans 26cm
5. Stainless pot w/lid 4 litre
6. Stainless stock pot w/lid 10 litre
7. Teflon skillet 28cm

All-Clad is insanely overpriced, don't buy it if you need to think twice about the cost. You can get incredibly good quality stainless cookware from IKEA and the prices are also incredibly economical. Their enameled cast iron stuff is also very good (even though I must admit that I do own Le Creuset that was bought in the era before IKEA got into the game). The IKEA teflon skillets are among the best you can get at any price and they only cost like 20 bucks. That leaves you with forking out 60 bucks or so for a real Lodge 12" cast iron skillet, and another 80 bucks or so for a pair of 26cm De Buyer carbon steel fry pans.


----------



## dsk (Mar 5, 2019)

Cuisinart clad seems like a solid rec, many people also mention IKEA's stuff ain't bad. I have a surlatable saucier quite decent for the price as well. I personally buy allclad on sale, I just like using clad stainless the most for simple versatility. I have 1 Atlantis demeyere fry pan but dont go to it regularly atm. 

I had a 9" lodge skillet but really dislike cast iron/ carbon maintenence. The sear off stainless isn't significantly less exciting. 

Generally I think a 10" fry pan, or saute pan are good starts. Then 2 small sauce pans or saucier, 1.5 to 3 quart depending on need. Stock pot 5 or 8 quart. Anything else is specific or if you want to spend money.


----------



## Dylan (Mar 5, 2019)

Alright, after doing a lot more reading and looking into the options you all have recommended I think I'm going to replace my current set piece by piece depending on what gets used more. Saute pan, Fry pans, Stock Pot, then a couple sauce pots. Definitely going to give De Buyer carbon fry pans a try, and thinking about Cuisinart clad for the rest of it. I might try cast iron at some point but kind of dislike the excess heft that comes with it.


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 5, 2019)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Here’s a decent set View attachment 49435
> 
> 
> Only too me 25 years to assemble


And I spy mark hanging from the island, nice!


----------



## McMan (Mar 5, 2019)

Dylan said:


> Alright, after doing a lot more reading and looking into the options you all have recommended I think I'm going to replace my current set piece by piece depending on what gets used more. Saute pan, Fry pans, Stock Pot, then a couple sauce pots. Definitely going to give De Buyer carbon fry pans a try, and thinking about Cuisinart clad for the rest of it. I might try cast iron at some point but kind of dislike the excess heft that comes with it.


Keep an eye on this, sometimes it gets marked down. Even now it's not too bad of a deal.
https://www.amazon.com/Cuisinart-FCT-10-Stainless-10-Piece-Cookware/dp/B004YV5Z3S/ref=sr_1_7?keywords=french+classic+set&qid=1551837096&s=gateway&sr=8-7&th=1


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 5, 2019)

One shape that’s gone from most collections is still my favorite a Windsor pan and no other shape has replaced it. The angled sides of Windsor pans increase the effective surface area, making them ideal for reducing sauces, gravies and the like. Their simply a must for sauces and reductions. I have a 2.5, 1.7, 1.0 mix of Allclad and Mauviel. My sauce pot workhorse dishwasher proof pans are mostly Tramontina Triply. I’d buy them again too. 

Searching the web seems that the Windsor pan is pretty hard to get now.


----------



## Dylan (Mar 5, 2019)

Mucho Bocho said:


> ...My sauce pot workhorse dishwasher proof pans are mostly Tramontina Triply...


Do you find the handles of these getting uncomfortably hot during high heat use?


----------



## HRC_64 (Mar 5, 2019)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I have a 2.5, 1.7, 1.0 mix of Allclad and Mauviel. My sauce pot workhorse dishwasher proof pans are mostly Tramontina Triply. I’d buy them again too. ... Searching the web seems that the Windsor pan is pretty hard to get now.



the windsor/splayed saute aren't cheap ...>$100 for a medium size (20cm)
but agree with everything in the post above.


----------



## Milkman420 (Mar 5, 2019)

I live next to all clad and can get them dirt cheap from there if your dead set on them(although after the discount I would still have to ship heavy pans to you so would still end up costing a lot). At home I use de buyers frying pan and a lodge combo/ Dutch oven/frying pan along with my all clad stainless sauce pans and an old Teflon pan for when it is called for.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 5, 2019)

Dylan said:


> Do you find the handles of these getting uncomfortably hot during high heat use?



Never been an issue really. I’d say on par with other pots and pans. I’ve had my triply in heavy rotation for at least ten years and their still as tight as day one. But stainless pots And pans will only get you so far. Picking up other material such as carbon steel or proper copper has uses too. That’s why the recommendation not to buy a set is a smart one.


----------



## Dylan (Mar 5, 2019)

Makes good sense to me. Will have to start experimenting soon. Need to get my arse down to a retailer soon to put hands on product


----------



## podzap (Mar 6, 2019)

https://www.centurylife.org/cladded-sidewalls-vs-disc-bottomed-cookware-which-is-better/


----------

